
Paul Graham is still asking to be eaten - sekasi
https://medium.com/@girlziplocked/paul-graham-is-still-asking-to-be-eaten-5f021c0c0650#.9jjyl1xmi
======
mcherm
I don't agree with this essay. But I ALSO don't fully agree with Paul Graham's
essay[1] either, and I think this one has something useful to offer.

Paul's essay said (and obviously I'm compressing a LOT): "People complain
about income inequality. But some income is not part of a zero-sum game, and
we'd lose some benefits (like startups) if we banned income inequality. Let's
attack poverty instead of attacking income inequality."

But, while I think poverty is a problem (and the bigger problem), I ALSO think
that extreme income inequality (or, more accurately, extreme wealth
inequality) is a problem. Albeit a DIFFERENT problem, but also a problem.

This essay helps a little in expressing the reasons. Roughly, I would say
"Having 10x or 100x wealth inequality isn't harmful. But having 1,000,000x
wealth inequality creates some serious problems. And I simply don't believe
any arguments that this level of inequality is 'fair' or 'earned'."

[1] - [http://paulgraham.com/ineq.html](http://paulgraham.com/ineq.html)

